# 52 Pacemaker Project seat



## skeezer (Apr 11, 2021)

I recently picked up this NOS 1952 Pacemaker frame made by Schwinn. I have 4 engines to pick from so no problem there and I can substitute other parts as it's not going to be a restoration at this time. I intend to use Worksman wheels for example. The tough part it looks like is going to be the seat. Therefore, I hope to get some leads. I understand that the later Pacemaker shared a seat with the Sportsman and the Ambassador? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## whizzerbug (Apr 11, 2021)

same seat as sportsman,ambasador,pacemaker,try ron houk in ca. has lots of whizzer parts...nice frame  i found my 52 pacemaker 10 miles from my home good luck with your new project


----------



## Thurman (Apr 12, 2021)

skeezer said:


> I recently picked up this NOS 1952 Pacemaker frame made by Schwinn. I have 4 engines to pick from so no problem there and I can substitute other parts as it's not going to be a restoration at this time. I intend to use Worksman wheels for example. The tough part it looks like is going to be the seat. Therefore, I hope to get some leads. I understand that the later Pacemaker shared a seat with the Sportsman and the Ambassador? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1389489



Hey Ski, are you going to use your 700 engine?


----------



## skeezer (Apr 12, 2021)

It would only be right, don't you think?


----------



## Thurman (Apr 12, 2021)

Perfect


----------



## skeezer (Jun 21, 2021)

Well, here's what I came up with. What do you experts think?


----------

